# ابحث عن كتب كورس ال cwi وامتحاناته



## ezat2007 (28 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكمابحث عن كتب كورس ال CWI و اتمنى من لدية الكورس و بعض امتحاناتة الحديثة لا يبخل بهم.واريد استشارة من اهل العلم بالموضوع ما هو المكتب الافضل هل ال quality control أم ال cairo inspection company ام يوجد احد غيرهم. و ياريت لو فية تليفونات لاشخاص بالمكاتب التى تعقد الامتحان و سعر الكورس ان امكن.ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أشروووف (23 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم .. 
بالنسبة لكتاب الـ CWI هرفقه كله النهاردة بالليل ان شاء الله .. 

دا الجزء المتوفر لدي الان .. وهو عبارة عن Part C

جزء مواصفة الـ API 1104 الجزء العملي في الكتاب ..

= = = = = 

أما سؤالك عن أفضل المكاتب اللي تدرس هذه الكورسات !

فأنا أرشح لك ( القاهرة للفحص الهندسي ) وهو مكتب المهندس / إبراهيم الدسوقي .. 

الراجل دا بصراحة ربنا يبارك له في صحته وعلمه ومجهوده الجبار اللي قايم به .. من أمهر الناس في التدريس الاكاديمي لجميع كورسات التفتيش .. راجل فعلا بيتقي ربنا في كل حاجه بيعملها .. 

طبعا دا كله غير .. إسمه الكبير في السوق .. وإن دل فإنما يدل على تواضعه مع كل الناس ... 

وبالتوفيق يا هندسة .. وتحت أمرك في أي سؤال ..​


----------



## Ayacheb (11 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك
رائع


----------

